# Dispatches Documentary :Pakistan's Taliban Generation



## Kilo_302 (21 Mar 2009)

Disturbing documentary about the Taliban's recruiting efforts in Pakistan. I think it reinforces the new emphasis on assuming more risk and protecting the civilian population rather than focusing on killing Taliban.


http://www.ninjavideo.net/video/20184

You have to activate the video helper, or use the alternative link.


----------

